# EvenTT07 Trackday - tickets now ON SALE!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Trackday at the annual event: newbie & experienced trackday owners*​
I will definitely take my car on track for the full track day1924.68%I may take my car on track for the full track day33.90%I will definitely take my car on track for the newbie/inexperienced session2836.36%I may take my car on track for the newbie/inexperienced session2735.06%


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Quick question/poll 

If we had a period during the 2007 TTOC annual event & trackday where ONLY trackday newbies/inexperienced trackday owners could take their car on track in relative safety... would you?

We are trying to work out whether offering this single period, would improve the take up of trackdays in the future 

More details can be found here

*Trackday Attendees* (where Forumid is known - I'm not posting up real names unless that is what that persons forumid really is)
Billp
chip
ChrisB72
Conlechi
DAZTTC
Jog
Karcsi
karenb
kevtoTTy
kevtoTTy
marcusgilbert
markTT225
mighTy-Tee
monkgti
Mr L
NaughTTy
Nem
nutts
R6B TT
R70TTC
Rhod_TT
thebears
TT VIC
TThriller
TTotal
waz-tt
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown

By my reckoning that's 37 people booked on track at Donington 

BUT, we still need MORE :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Quite fancy having a go


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I think it could be a good intro to tracking - I'd do it if I was around 

I have driven single seaters on track, bit never my own car


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I think it could be a good intro to tracking - I'd do it if I was around
> 
> I have driven single seaters on track, bit never my own car


Are you not going to come across for the annual event Aiden? :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will there be instructors available for us track virgins?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm thinking I'd be better off with a single session, will alloy be to have my new alloys on and not take too much off my tyres / brakes etc etc.

Nick


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you have voted, please can you post in the thread too so we know who is definite and who is maybe for the newbie session.... ta


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm a maybe - depends on price really for me ... and whether the car is behaving well enough on the day :roll:

Sorry - maybe for the newbie session


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm a maybe but leaning towards definite if that makes sense
I may take my car on track for the newbie/inexperienced session


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm a definite if there will be instructors/experienced Donnington drivers to help us. If not, I'm a maybe.....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I will definitely take my car on track for the full track day

Of Course!!! 

Dave


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

will definitely join in newbie session
castle combe last year scared the pants off me
billp


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can each person clarify whether they are a "defo" or "maybe" for a full session or a single newbie/inexperienced session.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

We got SO many track day virgins at our Alfa Romeo Owners' Club
Track Day at Donington last year, that they took up more than 2 of the 3 sessions in the hour    

Nobody regretted doing it and many of them are already booked again
for this year's event in the Autumn.

You should ALL have a go [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TThriller said:


> I will definitely take my car on track for the full track day
> 
> Of Course!!!
> 
> Dave


Me too!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have reserved 1/3 of the slots available to the TT Owners Club and the TT Owners Club ONLY. This means our sessions will NOT be mixing with Nova / Saxo boys :evil:

There is a possibility we could take another 1/3 but ONLY if we get enough interest quick enough and at the moment we are NO WHERE near enough interest to just cover the 1/3 we are committed to.

The format of the track day portion is a 20 minute slot every hour for 30 cars. We are considering reserving 1 of the 20mins slots just for newbies. If we take another of the slots for newbies, then we are eating too much into the full sessions. The idea is to give a taster to newbies so that they may come on a dedicated track day.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have done a bit of track driving in the past but never in my own car ,always organised at Silverstone etc , will we need to get helmuts etc :?

More details for possible newbies please


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I may take the car nt sure yet spent too much on it to prand it
driving like a chimp


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I would do one session only, just to say I have driven Donnington.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> will we need to get helmuts etc :?


Nope, I can't see any reason why you would need to bring your own German.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > will we need to get helmuts etc :?
> ...


Must be the "German" car influence 

I know the TT is built in Hungary


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

nutts said:


> We have reserved 1/3 of the slots available to the TT Owners Club and the TT Owners Club ONLY. .


So TT forum members can't join in the fun thens? 

Also, is there a reduced track fee for TT owner club members compared to the usual Donnington price?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe newbee session for me


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

chip said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We have reserved 1/3 of the slots available to the TT Owners Club and the TT Owners Club ONLY. .
> ...


At the moment it is all TTOC members and any other non OC, but TT owners that can have access to the track sessions we have hired.

"Normal" Donington prices don't apply. We have hired 1 session per hour. As long as we cover costs, we;re happy. We do NOT intend to make money on the trackday  but TTOC members will pay less than non TTOC (but TT owning) owners.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry mate but your last post has confused me more than clarified it.

Could you rephrase it please? :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul

We've booked exclusive slots for TTOC through the day - TTOC Members will get access to those slots at a TTOC price, regardless of if they are driving a TT, Bus, 911, Gallardo, or whatever. Other non-TTOC members in a TT attending the event can also access the track sessions but not at the TTOC rate.

So, if you are still a TTOC member you can track your S4 at the member price. If you're a TTOC member but now driving a 911 you can track it at the member price. If you're not a TTOC member but drive a TT and pre-register, you can track your car at the non-member price.

If you're not a TTOC member, and don't drive a TT - you can't get on track in our sessions.

This is a pretty huge commitment for the club and we hope it will work and be a member benefit.

HTH


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Depending on cost and whether I can make it this would be a great idea to get things moving - one of my concerns is making a prat of myself or causing a problem for someone else due to lack of experience.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

O5prey said:


> Depending on cost and whether I can make it this would be a great idea to get things moving - one of my concerns is making a prat of myself or causing a problem for someone else due to lack of experience.


And that is exactly why we're considering a newbie session  like minded/ability people and all that


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm a maybe for the newbie session


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As long as its well marshalled and controlled with TTs only and no loonies then me too..


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> As long as its well marshalled and controlled with TTs only and no loonies then me too..


Other marques racist :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I can see why a novice only session would be useful (in fact I'd consider myself a novice) but....If one session an hour is booked out for the TTOC and given the good standard and considerate driving I've seen at all past TTOC trackday events, are we sure we really require a novice only session/s (particularly if we're all in TTs where there's not really any huge difference in vehicle performance).

How many 20min sessions will there be throughout the day? Is the price paid going to be per session or for all the sessions?

But yep definitely going on track and I don't care whether there's a novice session or not since I'm sure all TTOC members / TT owners are pretty considerate and careful.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

nutts said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I think it could be a good intro to tracking - I'd do it if I was around
> ...


Whoops - just saw this 

If I come, I might have to fly and hire - ferry costs from over here seem crazy price-wise in July  I must check costs at this end 

Would be good to meet you all


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> If I come, I might have to fly and hire


Cool - nothing is a quick on track as a hire car.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > If I come, I might have to fly and hire
> ...


Even a 1.0 L Corsa !


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I'd definately be interested. I have so say i'm finding the car quite intimidating at the moment. Not sure if that's because it's new, or so much more powerful than my old car (Focus 115 bhp diesel), but the chance to give it some beans in relative safety, and understand its capabilities, would mean i won't have to let an Evo IIX pass again....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> I can see why a novice only session would be useful (in fact I'd consider myself a novice) but....If one session an hour is booked out for the TTOC and given the good standard and considerate driving I've seen at all past TTOC trackday events, are we sure we really require a novice only session/s (particularly if we're all in TTs where there's not really any huge difference in vehicle performance).
> 
> How many 20min sessions will there be throughout the day? Is the price paid going to be per session or for all the sessions?
> 
> But yep definitely going on track and I don't care whether there's a novice session or not since I'm sure all TTOC members / TT owners are pretty considerate and careful.


The problem we've always had is that a lot of owners fancy it, but when they see a load of "experienced" owners tearing around a track they tend to say "maybe next time..."  So having a newbie session where everyone is generally feeling their way round at probably not 100% is a way to let owners experience the feeling of tracking their car and maybe next time they will do a full trackday on the next TTOC trackday and we'll not be scrabbling for "anyone" just to pay for the event. 

Each hour has 3 sessions, we're probably going to take the 3rd session in each hour. There are 6 x 20 minute slots available to us and we are hoping that one of them, maybe the last one of the day can be reserved for the newbies and those that want to track, but also want to concours their car (ie might as well be a newbie  ).

Then outside of these 6 slots, we're also planning on getting EVERY TT attending theeven_*TT*_ onto the track for the annual photo opportunity 

As soon as Steve has worked it all out, he will post up (fairly soon) on the costs, timings, slots and how to book, etc


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

If you stick the novices session on just before or after lunch (rather than at the end) then they may want to go out again in the afternoon - and if we're paying per session then maybe that's a good way to cover some more of the costs. Maybe a couple of novice sessions are in order - one at the end and one in the middle.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> If you stick the novices session on just before or after lunch (rather than at the end) then they may want to go out again in the afternoon - and if we're paying per session then maybe that's a good way to cover some more of the costs. Maybe a couple of novice sessions are in order - one at the end and one in the middle.


Not paying per session...

Newbies pay to access the track for a single session (30 max). The other sessions will be bookable as a full trackday (5 x 20min slots).

As soon as we've ironed out the details and one or two issues, Steve will confirm the trackday options (ie whether we will have a single newbie session), costs, etc


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> Newbies pay to access the track for a single session (30 max). The other sessions will be bookable as a full trackday (5 x 20min slots).


There are usually seven 20 minute slots in a summer
Donington Track Day :?

Starting at 9.00 am. :- 4 before lunch and 3 after lunch.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

HighTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Newbies pay to access the track for a single session (30 max). The other sessions will be bookable as a full trackday (5 x 20min slots).
> ...


5 Sessions make a "full day", 1 session reverved for a newbie one, and the last session reserved for the photo oppertunity on the track.

Nick


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Nem said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Donington used to run 'Matt Neil Days' which were just
a more expensive Trackzone day for which you got some food and
were able to talk to the 'great' man :roll: 
You also got a photograph of ALL the cars taking part, shot on the grid during the lunch break, so as not to waste valuable track time.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Anyone know anything about trackday insurance? Advice etc.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


Probably easier when you have rented the whole track for the day, but Lunchtime maybe the only time most of us will have for a breather, food and drink :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Anyone know anything about trackday insurance? Advice etc.


It's expensive ..... probably the full value of your car would not be covered and you will have a VERY large excess.

If you are not experienced on track - put all the above in bold type.

I've done around 40 Track Days and I've only once seen two cars
come together ...... (in the wet at Silverstone  ).

I have seen a bit of damage over the years but it's always been self-inflicted.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


If you feel that people won't have enough R & R during the lunch break
(if you finish your session at 1.00, you don't go out again until 2.40 ....
that's 1 hour 40 minutes :!: :!: :!: Even if the photograph took 40 minutes;- and it shouldn't; you still get 1 hour for lunch. ) then do the photography at 5.00 pm.

A few weeks ago I did a Track Day where they were also carrying out
driver assesments and doing publicity for a Le Mans team in 2008.
Photography was done swiftly on track during the lunch break,
there would have been a riot if people had lost track time.

I think that once people have driven on track (and paid for the experience) they will be really keen to get as much track time as possible.

How about a poll :?: 
"You have paid for a twenty minute session; would you rather drive
on the circuit during that 20 minutes but spend some of your 1 hour 40 minute lunch break having the group photo taken?

Or have a nice leisurely lunch and miss out on one last opportunity
to do a Senna down Craner :wink: "


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Most of us that help the annual event don't get anytime to enjoy the event at all :? So lunchtime is when we get a little breather. Please don't suggest that we should give this up? :?

Besides the marshalls will need to be present to get everyone on track and they will be lunching too...


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would love to take my car round the track ( at least once )


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

I would love to take mine on the "Newbie" but I will definitely not be anywhere near 100% I would like to take it around just to say I did it but would be scared [email protected] about pranging it etc. :?


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

RichT said:


> I would love to take mine on the "Newbie" but I will definitely not be anywhere near 100% I would like to take it around just to say I did it but would be scared [email protected] about pranging it etc. :?


  So that's you and me starting from the "scared sh1tless line" which i think is at the back  ( i know where your coming from )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

boss429 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to take mine on the "Newbie" but I will definitely not be anywhere near 100% I would like to take it around just to say I did it but would be scared [email protected] about pranging it etc. :?
> ...


I think I could join in with you two :roll:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


Baggsie behind both of you!!! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Not sure if i'm willing to take my new A3 Sportback on the track....Not worth it imo. However i'm thinking i may get an S3 now soooooo if thats the case then definatly.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm up a for a bit of newbie action.

I might live to regret this as I've only just got my car and it's the only new car I've ever bought so don't laugh at me if I go round like a bit of a Sunday driver 

What if we get a taste for it will we be able to go round in another session later in the day?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> it's the only new car I've ever bought so don't laugh at me if I go round like a bit of a Sunday driver
> 
> What if we get a taste for it will we be able to go round in another session later in the day?


I did suggest that above but I think the answer is no. However, the TT and exTT trackday drivers are all pretty safe. It seems TTOC organised trackdays have always been nice and courteous affairs (except for maybe the odd prat). You may want to convince yourself that you'll love it on track (you will) and do the whole day. Although I'm a novice (done a short trackday in the rain at Oulton in the TT many moons ago) I'm still going to go for a full 5 sessions of the day (price dependent) since Donington is one of my favorite tracks (as a spectator).


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> However i'm thinking i may get an S3 now soooooo if thats the case then definatly.


  :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > it's the only new car I've ever bought so don't laugh at me if I go round like a bit of a Sunday driver
> ...


Have you not seen how they drive on a Sunday in London :wink:

Think I would only do one session as my car will still be very new, blus my tyres will have too much grip on them for a track really and anything more than one session will rip them to shreads!

I agree Donnington is a great track and was actually the first track I was taken to as a kid many years ago to watch motorsport:lol:


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll go for a a day's new experience please....


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Count me in too. At minimum for half a day track time, but if the price is right then the whole day. But I prefer the half day so I can enjoy the rest of the event.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm a definite as long as I won't be too slow for anyone else partaking!!! Have previously done a couple of laps as a pillion on a Yam FZR600 some years ago, scared me sh*tless!!   Knee down on just about every corner :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Update:*We're just trying to find a suitable helmet hire company as Donington don't hire helmets. Strange but true. As soon as we've found somewhere, we'll open up ticket sales for the trackday element.

In the meantime, evenyone can buy their tickets for the annual event here.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you able to use your own helmet? 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RichT said:


> Are you able to use your own helmet? 8)


Absolutely. Anyone with their own helmet is fine... but not everyone has one.

So we can understand how many helmets we need to find, can everyone that has voted and posted on this thread, re-post with whether they have access to a helmet or not.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

i do not have a helmet but will need x2 as i will have a passenger


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Got one!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


What do you mean Aiden; the curry house is booked 8)


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Have my own helmet!!   Used to have the bike to go with it but had to sell to part finance the TT - pretty fair exchange really!!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

yes,im too up for this,have done a few track days,also have my own lid


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

I've polled as a definite newbie but having read the messages afterwards has brought up questions.
Insurance? ordinary car insurance does not cover track use and I'm not particularly happy about some overkeen enthusiast taking me and my beloved TT out. Does insurance form part of the payment for using the track?
How much is each session likely to cost? With helmet hire, track use and insurance things are adding up.
I'm still looking forward to the event! 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

i'm def up for the track event... do we know the pricing for this yet (ex helmet hire)? On the subject of helmets I will prob need two as a friend has expressed an interest in coming.

I am seeing if a biking mate of mine has any he can lend me (thats if he hasn't damaged another Â£750 lid by coming off at 130mph at Valencia in a race last weekend)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I *might* be able to get hold of one but probably best to count me as not having one.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

surftt said:


> Insurance? ordinary car insurance does not cover track use and I'm not particularly happy about some overkeen enthusiast taking me and my beloved TT out.


I've lost count of the number of track days I've done but I've only ever seen one accident that involved more than one car :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> *Update:*We're just trying to find a suitable helmet hire company as Donington don't hire helmets.


I have been told that Castle Combe had a delivery of 42 new helmets
last Friday ........ what are they doing with their old ones :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Still talking with Sue, I want to take hers on but she is still having non of it at the moment :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Still talking with Sue, I want to take hers on but she is still having non of it at the moment :?


You are welcome to take A3DFU on track, Barry. She is used to it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Still talking with Sue, I want to take hers on but she is still having non of it at the moment :?
> ...


You cannot afford the mileage or the scratches :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Why would you want to aquire any scratches on? Not even Peter Noad of Club Audi did that who drove my car round Castle Combe.
As for mileage, a few times round the track shouldn't be more that 15 miles?

The offer is there ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


As was my A4 for your German trip.........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :-* :-* :-* 
Let's discuss it on Thursday x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes mistress :roll:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I am a maybe erring towards the definate, if that makes sense. Depends on a few factors eg insurance, getting a helmet and being allowed to start right at the back with the rest of the twitchy sphincter dudes as I have been to Donnington to watch a few times ant the thought is pretty scary !!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> being allowed to start right at the back with the rest of the twitchy sphincter dudes !!!


Now that's NOT going to work :roll: 
If you are at the back of the line of say 30 cars waiting to be released from the pit lane, the first cars will be round their first lap, up to speed already (on warmed up tyres) and you will feed in amongst them as they aproach Redgate past the pit lane exit, on the racing line at 100 mph  Does that prospect thrill you :?: :twisted:  :wink:

Do it .... you will love it, it's as safe as you want to make it. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > being allowed to start right at the back with the rest of the twitchy sphincter dudes !!!
> ...


If on the newbie session, then it's unlikely that the front runners will be round by the time the last cars enter the track... :wink: 

In fact it would be a shame for any experienced trackdayer to use the newbie session (though we wouldn't stop anyone). From time to time we run dedicated track days and the turnout is never quite enough... our thought is that if we can allow enough newbies to experience a trackday along with owners of the same skill/experience then they may do a full trackday the next time. The only reason we don't put more trackdays on is because we never seem to able reliably fill them with TT owners  if we could be more sure of filling them, then we'd put more on


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Now that prices are up for the full day on track (Â£125 for members, Â£140 for non-members) and for the novice session Â£35, I think more people will know if they are insterested.

But I've got another question: Can a friend drive my car around the track as well as myself if I buy a full days members ticket (Â£125)?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> But I've got another question: Can a friend drive my car around the track as well as myself if I buy a full days members ticket (Â£125)?


I don't know what the TTOC view is on this but as that date at Donington is still a public track day, anybody should be able to get on track.
Donington charge and extra Â£35 per driver to share a car on top of
their normal charge of Â£139 for 7 sessions during the day.

Hopefully if we get enough people booked early enough
it could become an all TT and/or TTOC day.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment we have booked a DEDICATED TTOC 20 minute session every hour (the last session in every hour). 1 of these sessions will be the newbie/inexperienced session and 1 will be a parade & photo opportunity lap where EVERY TT on-site canl be on track together.

Our session is controlled by us and only us! If we can oversell our 30 sessions, then we can investigate taking another 20 mins session and so on and so forth 

IIRC we will charge a nominal fee per extra driver on the day 



HighTT said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > But I've got another question: Can a friend drive my car around the track as well as myself if I buy a full days members ticket (Â£125)?
> ...


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to have a go in the Newbie track session. What are my options on the day if I want a second go on the track? I don't want to hammer my car too much as it's still very new, but I just wondered if there was any option of a second go providing I like it out on the track?

Failing that is there any way I could share the 5 sessions with another member as I know I won't want this much track time to myself?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The newbie session is planned for the first session in the afternoon and we're only running one newbie session.

And logistically splitting a full trackday is a nightmare for us :?

You can take the full trackday and use as many sessions as you feel like


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> I would like to have a go in the Newbie track session. What are my options on the day if I want a second go on the track? I don't want to hammer my car too much as it's still very new, but I just wondered if there was any option of a second go providing I like it out on the track?
> 
> Failing that is there any way I could share the 5 sessions with another member as I know I won't want this much track time to myself?


I dont want to do all 5 sessions but i dont mind sharing and pro rata the cost :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I did a sessioned day at Donington yesterday and looked at their system
of wrist-bands (x2) and car session coloured stickers.

When you sign on as a driver (with car) or as an extra driver you get a white wrist-band , and you can't sign on and get this white wrist-band without paying.
You are also given at that time one of three different coloured stickers
to put on the front of your interior mirror (denoting which 20 minute session you are in). Your car's coloured sticker along with your white wrist-band has to be shown at the end of a briefing when all paid up drivers and extra drivers are then given a brightly coloured Track Access wrist-band, to be shown every time you go out on track. 
Your session sticker is then on your car and is checked each time you go out, to make sure you are in the correct session.

Are you still with me????

Yesterday I was lucky enough to be given later in the day two extra different coloured stickers from people who had for one reason or another called it a day early on.
This meant that I could go out in every session.

Now to the point of this post :roll: 

Not being greedy I shared my extra coloured stickers with a friend
by dint of removing and re-sticking the appropriate coloured session indicator between our two cars.

So I don't see why a private arrangement can't be made between people wanting to share a day, NOT INVOLVING THE TTOC AT ALL.
All that Donington care about is that there is no more than their maximum number of cars on track during a session and that every driver has paid and signed on.

But I'm telling you, once you have done a session you will want to do another and another, and just one more..... and just one last time and then ...... :roll: :roll:

Treat yourself ...... book the whole day; it will give you total freedom
to do whatever takes your fancy on the day.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The problem is that in order to keep at least 1 session totally free for our use, the TTOC has paid for it. If we don't fill it up with 30 cars paying their way then the club loses money :?

If we lose money on another trackday then it will be a cold day in hell before we organise another one   

We need 30 cars to book... the feedback from the various threads meant we should EASILY have made that and more. We've sold 4 trackdays so far :roll: and people are starting to ask if they can share :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So...

WE had 63 owners respond to the poll.

I will definitely take my car on track for the full track day 22% [ 14 owners ]

I may take my car on track for the full track day 4% [ 3 owners ]

I will definitely take my car on track for the newbie/inexperienced session 38% [ 24 owners ]

I may take my car on track for the newbie/inexperienced session 
34% [ 22 owners ]

and so far, we've sold 3 full trackdays and ZERO newbie slots.

At this rate we'll be FORCED to open it up to non TT owners just to avoid a good few Â£Â£Â£ thousand loss on the event. Everytime we've run a trackday it's been spring, autumn or winter and we always get the "if it was in the summer, we'd much prefer it and we'd get more owners taking part"... so we did just that. :?  and have sold 3 trackdays so far.

The ironic thing is that many on the committee WANT to go on track and can't because we need be present to run the event.

So come on EVERYONE that said they would *definitely* do a trackday... go on and book it!!!!!!! 

and come on the newbies/inexperienced trackdayers... book your slot now 

Trackday tickets available *here*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and if you originally said you would and have now changed your mind... it might prove useful to know why? :?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I have been round Goodwood a few laps in a single seater and have booked the full day at Donnington. 
I am getting a little concerned as I am a newbie and I will be driving fairly sensibly as it is my day to day car and I don't want to trash it. Can I expect lots of cars going for it and me getting in the way or others going to be in a similar boat? Cheers


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> Hi, I have been round Goodwood a few laps in a single seater and have booked the full day at Donnington.
> I am getting a little concerned as I am a newbie and I will be driving fairly sensibly as it is my day to day car and I don't want to trash it. Can I expect lots of cars going for it and me getting in the way or others going to be in a similar boat? Cheers


Believe me, this will not happen. Even on normal trackdays with experienced guys flying around, the slower cars are obvious and easily avoided. As long as the newer guy adhere to a few basic rules about positioning the car on the track and watching your mirrors and even signalling your intentions you will be fine. On the newby sessions, everyone will be feeling the same way as you. Keep your distance from the car in front, overtake at the right time and in the right place, watch your mirrors and dont make any sudden movements and the other cars will be able to predict where you are going. The sense of freedom, even at lower speeds on the track is great. Please take this chance to experience driving your own car at a speed that you are comfortable with, with other owners who respect and care for their cars as much as you. I have done many TT track days and they are great. Other track days with a mixed bag of "track day bangers" is not so much fun for a new driver as it would seem the value of the car driven has a direct result on the amount of care taken by the driver with regards to bashing the car. I have done a few Track days with guys in Â£1000 Golfs who were all over the place on the track. None of this at Donnington as long as the numbers are there. If the club does not get the response it needs then there could be all sorts of cars flying around.

Book now :wink:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

nutts said:


> and if you originally said you would and have now changed your mind... it might prove useful to know why? :?


So it's Â£140 for a non TTOC member for 5 sessions, and if I wanted to do the 6th session (after lunch session), I have to pay another Â£35 on top? :?

But if I book direct, I pay Â£139 for 7 session?!


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

jog said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have been round Goodwood a few laps in a single seater and have booked the full day at Donnington.
> ...


Hi, thanks Jog you have made me feel better (mind you it could be your sig pic) lets hope the numbers increase to keep it a bit more exclusive. I am booked for the full day  . Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

chip said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > and if you originally said you would and have now changed your mind... it might prove useful to know why? :?
> ...


If you want to go on track with like minded people it will cost you Â£125 as a member or Â£140 as a non member. The 6th session is ONLY for the newbie/inexperienced trackdayer. The 7th session is for every TT to get on track together for a parade lap and mass photo session.

We're trying to give something to everyone and make the day enjoyable too


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

R70 TTC said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > R70 TTC said:
> ...


Great news - just stay out of my way :lol: I must get around to booking too. :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I found this on the RS246 forum an thought it may be an aid to those wanting to go in the track. Please note that this is not specific to donnington but should act as a good basis of what to do, expect etc.

What is a track day?

A track day is a non-competitive motor sport event generally held at a motor racing circuit or airfield.

What do you need to take with you (the basics)?

Your current valid driving license. 
A helmet (full or open face).

Covered arms and legs are required - don't forget this as you wont be allowed on most UK circuits in shorts and/or a tee-shirt. 
Suitable footwear - Something light and comfortable. No clobber boots etc. 
A tyre pressure gauge. 
Last but not least dont forget to bring a coat... Standing on the side of an airfield/circuit can get cold even on sunny day.

Preparing your car.

Check for -

Tyre condition and pressures. Look for the obvious - tread depth, nails, gashes to the sidewalls etc. Be sure that there will be enough tread left to get you home legally after you have done your trackday, it's no good starting the day off with barely legal tyres as they will be totally gone by the time you have finished. 
Wheel nuts are tight and are at the correct torque settings. 
Brake discs and pads have plenty of life left in them and the brake fluid is topped up. If you are due to have your brake fluid changed in the next coming months (usually every 2 years) then get it done before your trackday as older fluid will overheat easier with repeated hard braking on track. 
Fluid levels, oil, water, brakes etc. are all topped up to the max levels. 
Ideally you should check all of these a week before your track day as it will give you time to sort any problems out. 
Ensure the cabin space and boot are free from any loose items that can become projectiles.

Format of your day

1. Arrive and sign on. 
First thing you need to do when you arrive on site is to sign on for the day. You will be issued with a numbered sticker for your car and a wrist band (different colour bands for drivers and passengers). You will also need to present your driving licence at this point so dont forget to bring it along with you to signing on.

2. Drivers safety briefing. 
After signing on you will need to attend the drivers breifing. Don't miss the briefing as you wont be allowed on the track without it. If you are unsure of when and where it is ASK! During the breifing you will be told about the flag signals that are going to be in use and the general rules that must be adhered to. Novice/First time drivers are usually asked to stay back after the main breifing for further instructions/advise. Dont be afraid to ask about anything if you are unsure. After the briefing is over, people who are signed on as drivers will be issued with another wristband to say that they have attended. Passengers don't have to attend the briefing but it doesn't harm in doing so.

3. Parade laps. 
Before the main event gets underway there is usually a 5- 10 minute period following a pace car slowly around the circuit for a couple of laps so there are no unexpected surprises on your first outing. 
A tip here is that the person you are following in the pace car is often the circuit instructor or a very experienced trackday operator and he/she will be driving on the racing line, albeit slowly. If it's a new circuit to me I will try and be the very next car following him around the track watching where he positions the car to take the corners. If you are at the back of 15 cars behind the pace car then the racing line can get lost in a series of chineses whispers as it gets passed back down the line. Free instruction, yay!

4. Cars on circuit 
You are then allowed out on circuit and the fun begins.

Open Pit or Sessioned Day?

On a sessioned event drivers are usually split up into sessions according to driver experience. 
Typically a sessioned day would have of 3 x 20 minute sessions per hour with Novice, Intermediate and Advanced groups. 
Sessioned days are great for newbies as you should only be on circuit with other drivers of similar experience.

Going faster. 
Smooth steering, progressive throttle input and braking in a straight line before the corner and your half way there. 
Modify yourself with training and practice before modifying your car. 
Most circuits will have a qualified trainer on hand that will cost you about Â£25 for 20 minutes on track instruction. 
If you do modify your car, grip and braking make more difference than power. 
It is beyond the scope of this guide to go into car mods in any detail but there are lots of people on the forum with experience in this area. 
You can sometimes book an instructor for half a day on your trackday or you can go on one of the many intensive driver training programs available though out the country that can be tailored to you own needs.

Choose a Trackday operator wisely 
There can be a marked difference between the organisation of trackday operators. 
Some will have more cars on track than others or will share a day with different operators. 
It is best to check with other forum users if they have used a particular operator.

Don't Worry 
There will usually be at least one full group of beginners at most sessioned events. 
Any driver driving aggressively, spinning often etc.should be removed from the track (black flagged) by the track marshals. 
Don't be afraid to report any bad track behavior to a marshal after your session - you are doing everyone a favour. 
Its best to choose a sessioned day for you first track day.

Noise Limits 
When you book your trackday check the noise level restriction for that day. 
The track will often run different noise restrictions on different days. 
ie Quiet and Noisy days. 
Different tracks measure the noise in different ways. Drive by or static. Drive by is measured as you would expect when you are driving by. Your car will produce a lower noise reading on drive by. A 98db drive by limit is actually pretty loud so unless you have a sports exhaust you should pass. A 105db drive by noise limit should cater for even the most modified cars. 
Static is measured when your car is stationary by holding a noise meter near to your exhaust and getting you to rev the engine to a required rpm. Tips here are that the operator can't see the rpm so give 500 rpm less than he asks for just to be sure if you think you may be noisy! Also go smoothly and slowly as you raise the revs up and back down from the the required RPM so you don't get any throttle blip spikes and also depress the clutch.

Tyre Wear 
An airfield is usually much more abrasive on your tyres. When you factor in tyre wear (and stone chips!) a proper trackday can be cheaper than an airfield day. 
Obviously tyre wear depends on the weather and how you drive. In the rain you will hardly use any tyres. 
Tyre pressure and suspension setup will also effect the area of tyre that is worn. 
As mentioned further above, ensure you have enough tread depth left on your tyres to do your trackday and get you home legally (3 points for each bald tyre these days!)

Fuel 
Turn up with a full tank as you don't want to miss track time filling up. Most tracks are in semi rural areas where the nearest petrol point may be many miles away. Its worth noting the nearest garage and keeping an eye on the gauge as its amazing how quickly you will use fuel. It is considered a big NO NO to run out of fuel on track as you will need to be towed off and will cause a red flag situation. Some TD operators will charge for towing if you simply run out of fuel. Also remember that many rural petrol stations will not stock 'super' unleaded petrol. I usually find that I will use a full tank of petrol in the morning and then go and fill up again at dinner time. Where is the nearest petrol station? Ask in the briefing. Some of the larger tracks will have fuel available on site but it is usually very expensive.

Passengers 
Passengers must be over 16 years old. 
Some organisers will allow free passengers where as others will charge up to Â£20 
Your passengers will need to sign and indemnity form and get a passengers wrist band. Passengers can sign on at any time during the day. 
Beware the first time you take a passenger out in your car as it will behave differently ie. braking distance and body roll will increase.

Spectators 
Are usually free at all events.

Insurance 
Insurance is not mandatory. Your standard insurance policy will more than likely NOT cover you for trackdays. Some insurance companies will cover you for trackdays for a premium. 
You can usually book insurance on an event basis through the trackday operator but if you are a regular trackday enthusiast that would be prohibitively expensive. In the event of a car to car accident each party is normally only responsible for the damage to their own car regardless of blame.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Only ever done one trackday in the TT (in the rain at Oulton Park) and it was great fun. Having other like minded owners there really helped since no one wanted to damage their cars and everyone was super courteous.

I booked a full track day for Donington at the TTOC event last week (although chip's point is valid about the price - it sort of feels like we're subsidising the "free" photo session since booking direct cost's Â£20 a session but us TTOC members are paying Â£25 a session - but saying that I'd rather pay for not having trackday nutters in Â£500 cars tearing around with no care in the world while I'm on track in my pride and joy).

So where are you everyone. We can't let another TT trackday go down the pan because people are a little uncommitted - it really will be the best opportunity to get your TT on track and you'll be kicking yourselves if you don't.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will deffo do a novice session, but I need to know just how many other novices are committed to a session - if there arent enough newbies will the novice session be binned? The is there a refund or do we get amongst the fast boys and or non TTs ? :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

John, I'm assuming that if any of the sessions don't go ahead we'll get a refund of some description. But the worry is that everyone feels like you do and won't book a place until they know it's going ahead. If everyone who wanted to attend the novice session just booked their places then the TTOC would be able to tell you if it's going ahead right away. Come on. Less sitting on the fence, d(r)ive right in there. 

My worry would be that the novice session would fill up and there wouldn't be any places left. I can't understand why people wouldn't want to spend a small amount of money to drive round donington - it's one of the best tracks in the country.

Maybe these DTM pics from Donington would help:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Maybe these DTM pics from Donington would help:


That was 3 years ago? I seem to have taken the same pictures


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> That was 3 years ago? I seem to have taken the same pictures


Yep. Didn't we win tickets at the TTOC Annual meet raffle at Burghley.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am sure that there are a few like me Rhod. Lets have a show of hands then :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry but i was hesitant before now i have made the decision not to take the car on the track, with the time money and effort i have spent don't want to risk it with my crap driving


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rob - PM on the way matey!
John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > That was 3 years ago? I seem to have taken the same pictures
> ...


Yes, we did


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I am sure that there are a few like me Rhod. Lets have a show of hands then :?


its all gone quiet :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I am confused about this thread.

Is is purely aimed at Newbies on the trackday (ie one subject) or is it aimed at newbies doing the trackday and the trackday generally for all (ie two subjects)?

Or is it just me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See what I mean Clive ????????????? Please clarify this thread and get more entries for the Track day...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> See what I mean Clive ?????????????


What have I said


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

TBH I didn't realise this thread was an official "how to book your track event" thread and haven't even been watching posts to it. :?

Until I got a nice email reminder from Clive - I was just waiting for someone to say - here is how to put your money where your mouth is and book the track session of your choice... 

So, maybe I can help anyone who wants to book any track time at TTOC 2007 Donnington go to the TTOC (shop) site here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/ Choose the option you want - stick it in your cart and pay for it... 

Maybe an announcement or new thread on the general forum saying TRACK DAY TICKETS NOW ON SALE might help too?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I've been mulling this one over (the newbie session), and have finally decided to go for it! . I just know that I would be kicking myself when I got to the circuit and saw all those other TT's having such a great time on the track. You should be able to spot me on the day - I will be the one wearing the brown trousers and driving like your grandad :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ticket for sale here...

Full track day booking can be found here.

Newbie/inexperienced track day session can be booked here.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I'll book my slot for the full day as soon as TTOC site comes back on.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

To clarify a little...

The TTOC has booked and paid for 1/3 of the available slots. ie 20mins every hour x 30 cars - 7 slots in total.

We have reserved one session after lunch for newbies and the inexperienced trackdayers. The cost is Â£35 for members and non-members. Their briefing will be around noon.

We have also reserved the last session of the day for a mass TT photoshoot, with the aim being to get EVERY TT on-site on the track for a massive long parade lap, followed by the photoshoot!

This leaves 5 sessions. Â£125 for members, Â£140 for non-members. If it isn't full then we may invite RS246 or similar, but we're hopeful it won't come to that... and besides we have priced it so that our breakeven isn't 30 cars... that's why there appears to be a price disparity between what Donington via Trackzone charge and what we charge. The briefing for the full trackday will be before gates open for EvenTT07.

If we get close to breakeven, then we will NOT be inviting anyone else.

Under NO conditions will any of the sessions be open to the normal trackzone crowd.

ONLY TT's and TTOC members owning non-TT's will be allowed on track for the full trackday and ONLY TT's on the newbie session. 

Is there anything else we need to add or clarify? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

chip said:


> I'll book my slot for the full day as soon as TTOC site comes back on.


The shop is back on-line


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

jog said:


> I found this on the RS246 forum an thought it may be an aid to those wanting to go in the track. Please note that this is not specific to donnington but should act as a good basis of what to do, expect etc.
> 
> What is a track day?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jog this is really helpful. Cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

nutts said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > I'll book my slot for the full day as soon as TTOC site comes back on.
> ...


I am heading that way, thanks for the clarification Mark, hope this will inspire ALL YOU NOVICES to get on and book now - if I can do it then you all can ! :lol:

John

Right, it all works and I have paid up, its YOUR turn now


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Paid up for the full day. Looking forward to it! 8)


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Ticket for newbie session now purchased. Is it true adrenalin is not brown?
BillP


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

nutts said:


> To clarify a little...
> 
> The TTOC has booked and paid for 1/3 of the available slots. ie 20mins every hour x 30 cars - 7 slots in total.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe Mark will read your post if you dont include it insside his quote???



> Mark
> 
> If I can't arrive in time for the first session, will a briefing be available for the second???
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev

In order to do a full trackday or the 3 morning sessions, you need to be at the early briefing. If you want to do the 2 afternoon sessions you can attend the early or the lunchtime briefing.

We ideally want to keep the newbie sessions for those that are slightly nervous about faster TT's on track at the same time. However, if you willing to ensure you take this into account and don't drive like you're on a full trackday, then I see no reason to stop you. However, if you forget :wink: and drive like a normal trackday then you may be flagged off the session altogether :roll:  Your call... :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev

In order to do a full trackday or the 3 morning sessions, you need to be at the early briefing. If you want to do the 2 afternoon sessions you can attend the early or the lunchtime briefing.

We ideally want to keep the newbie sessions for those that are slightly nervous about faster TT's on track at the same time. However, if you willing to ensure you take this into account and don't drive like you're on a full trackday, then I see no reason to stop you. However, if you forget :wink: and drive like a normal trackday then you may be flagged off the session altogether :roll:  Your call... :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have put together a fuller description of the trackday and the options, etc. We are looking to post it up on the website this evening... as soon as it's available, we will link it on here 

2 & 3 sessions are now available in the shop, as well as the full trackday


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

More details can now be found here


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark,

Thats a great clear (now) explanation of the track day part of the EvenTT07. 
I shall be taking Helen as my passenger around the novice session, (she is not driving so why take her driving license?) I see the charge may be Â£10, is that paid on the day? To whom? 
Cheers

Sorry for the questions but it will also help others to decide..

John


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks from me Mark as well.

I guess I'll have to 'make do' with the novice + 2 afternoon sessions as I doubt I can make the 8:00am briefing.

Is there no way we can get a later briefing too allow at least one late morning session???

Kev


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Thanks from me Mark as well.
> 
> I guess I'll have to 'make do' with the novice + 2 afternoon sessions as I doubt I can make the 8:00am briefing.
> 
> ...


That is the normal briefing for everyone :? They have allowed us one more and to help the inexperienced, we have made this just before they go out and not 5 hours before :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thats a great clear (now) explanation of the track day part of the EvenTT07.
> I shall be taking Helen as my passenger around the novice session, (she is not driving so why take her driving license?) I see the charge may be Â£10, is that paid on the day? To whom?
> ...


John it says



> All passengers must be over 16yo and proof of age may be required. We may make a small charge on the day for passengers, but it will be no more than Â£10 per passenger. Please make sure they have a helmet, long sleeved clothing, etc
> You may also want your passenger to be able to drive on one of the sessions. Please make sure they bring their driving license and attend the driver briefing. Donâ€™t their helmet, etc. We may make small charge on the day, but it is likely to be no more than Â£10.


The 1st paragraph is about a passenger and doesn;t ask for a driving licence? and the second paragraph is if your passenger wants to drive...

The extra Â£10 will be payable to the TTOC in the TTOC shop ON THE DAY


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK its just that there is nothing on the TTOC shop page that tells me how to pay the Â£10.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> OK its just that there is nothing on the TTOC shop page that tells me how to pay the Â£10.


Nick is amending the page as we speak (or I hope he is  ), but the extra amount will be payable on the day in the physical TTOC shop


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> OK its just that there is nothing on the TTOC shop page that tells me how to pay the Â£10.


On the day (muppet) :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

FFS  Have you seen my new avatar ... :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For anyone that might be considering buying a helmet, we have found this reasonably priced, but suitable helmet (OMP Jet Axis) from Ears motorsport.

http://www.ears.co.uk/motorsport/acatal ... MP_27.html

It's Â£50 + P&P.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

nutts said:


> For anyone that might be considering buying a helmet, we have found this reasonably priced, but suitable helmet (OMP Jet Axis) from Ears motorsport.
> 
> http://www.ears.co.uk/motorsport/acatal ... MP_27.html
> 
> It's Â£50 + P&P.


If you do buy a helmet, I suggest to go for a full face version. Dental repair will far exceed the Â£35 price differential


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

chip said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone that might be considering buying a helmet, we have found this reasonably priced, but suitable helmet (OMP Jet Axis) from Ears motorsport.
> ...


Most helmets for hire at a circuit, inc the ones the instructors wear are open face


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Instructor's helmets are nearly always open face so that the person being instructed can hear what the instructor is saying.

When I took my ARDS test I was not allowed to wear my full face helmet
as the instructors also wanted to hear what we were saying.

Maybe hired helmets are open face because they are cheaper for the circuit to buy :roll: (Combe's hired helmets are full face).

I would always choose a full face; there can be a lot of give in a harness,
and I would imagine that a standard lap and diagonal is far from ideal.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I would always choose a full face; there can be a lot of give in a harness, and I would imagine that a standard lap and diagonal is far from ideal.


If people are thinking about better harnesses may I reccomend something that fixes you securly using your standard seatbelt called a CG-Lock. It works well on country roads and I'm sure it will be fine on track. http://www.cg-lock.com/.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Bought my newbie ticket for the track! Probably going to scare the cr*p out of myself :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll hold your hand as I am going round slowly!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Thanks from me Mark as well.
> 
> I guess I'll have to 'make do' with the novice + 2 afternoon sessions as I doubt I can make the 8:00am briefing.
> 
> ...


I plan to do the afternoon sessions too  It will be just like old times mate.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Only one car will be MUCH faster wont it ?

(instead of the blue beating the red all the time :wink: )


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Any of you planning to corner hard on the track may want to consider modifying their seat belts to provide additional lateral support to their standard seats by using the CG-Lock:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 383#967383

Dave


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Any of you planning to corner hard on the track may want to consider modifying their seat belts to provide additional lateral support to their standard seats by using the CG-Lock:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 383#967383


  Great minds. See above.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've just paid for my 5 trackday sessions and the entrance tickets... Donnington here we come :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm down for the Newbie session!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Trackday Attendees* (where Forumid is known - I'm not posting up real names unless that is what that persons forumid really is)
Billp
chip
ChrisB72
Conlechi
DAZTTC
Jog
Karcsi
karenb
kevtoTTy
kevtoTTy
marcusgilbert
markTT225
mighTy-Tee
monkgti
Mr L
NaughTTy
Nem
nutts
R6B TT
R70TTC
Rhod_TT
thebears
TT VIC
TThriller
TTotal
waz-tt
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown
Unknown


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Nutts,

Do you know if we'll be driving the National or the longer GP circuit layout? I've seen cars racing around both (and either looks like fun) but I want to know which circuit to practice on TOCA Race Driver (or another racing game with Donington on).

Rhod


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Do you know if we'll be driving the National or the longer GP circuit layout?


It's the shorter (1.9 miles) National Circuit and unusually
there are NO noise limits that day.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

HighTT said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if we'll be driving the National or the longer GP circuit layout?
> ...


Donington confirm that a limit of 98db is in place.

Steve


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TT Law said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > there are NO noise limits that day.
> ...


Quite right     
Either I mis-read the symbol on their website when I checked,
or they have since changed it :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Only a couple of newbie sessions left in the shop 

but we DO still have about 14 full sessions (or split sessions) 

So come on people, get on track... in the summer... on a fantastic track... with other like minded TT owners  and then watch yourself back on TV on the Audi channel 8) 8)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Booked for the full five sessions  8) 

For those still dithering; once you've seen the other cars
in action, you will regret not doing it :roll:

And to know what it feels like to have just done your first Trackday .... just look at Lewis Hamilton's reaction after winning a race ...... it's a similar feeling


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can I suggest that everyone who is attending the track day read Donington's track FAQ - http://www.donington-park.co.uk/circuit/faq.asp, particularly in relation to what to wear - don't want anyone missing out because they didn't have their arms or legs covered!

(Thanks to mighTy Tee for spotting this one!)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You could read our info too...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/trackday07.php


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> You could read our info too...
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/trackday07.php


Good point  1 gold star deducted from Richard for not actually having paid attention ;-)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> General
> 
> What do you need to bring?
> 
> ...


Doh

Doh

Doh !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a set of cheap Trackday wheels and tyres for sale if anyone wants to "save" their everyday tyres. Their no good to me now :? 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=91128


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The old banger looked a little different then Mark ! Funny how we all thought that was so cool, then later it became ICE cool 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The newbie session is now closed 8) 8) All full-up

If anyone still wants to go on track, then I suggest one of the following...

- Buy 2 sessions instead. There will be half the number of cars on this session than there will be on the newbie session.

- Come to the TTOC stand and see whether there has been anyone that hasn't turned. Reserves will be on a first come first served basis on the day only.

- Find someone that has booked for the newbie session that doesn't mind upgrading to one of the other sessions.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm prepared for the novice session


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

HI i'm doing a newby track day....my eldest son wishes to do a full track day on his MX5 is it possible ????
Jose


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Has anyone found a circuit guide for Donny like the one we had for Castle Coomb? All the ones I've found have been for bikes, e.g. http://freespace.virgin.net/cipfa.vw/bike/donington.htm

except this one: http://www.fluke-motorsport.co.uk/track ... tongp.html but thats for the full GP circuit not the National one

and this YouTube video in a VR6:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

This any good ?

http://www.lotus-on-track.com/circuit_g ... _park.html


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Thnaks Norm, but found no end of those.... if you recall from Castle Coomb we had a circuit guide showing the lines and notes on the corners, braking points, etc... I was looking for the same for Donington but no joy as yet.

Mind you, if its going to be as wet as I think it is... any line thats gets round the corners will do!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Do'h I remember now, Wak has the Castle Combe one on his site from memory. Do you mean we have found something not on Wak's site :lol:

As you say any line that keeps you on the black stuff is an excellent line :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have the 'Guide'- a detailed page of text and a page of a drawing of each corner;
I'm off to London shortly and don't have much time at all today but I can scan them this afternoon ..... is there somebody I can email them to (before I go out again for the rest of the day) who can them put them up on this site?

Edit ... they are now scanned, if I get a PM with an email address before I leave I will email ASAP

EDIT AGAIN! Thanks Paul.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to HighTT here are some corner guides for Donny

EDIT: Piccies removed in case of copyright infringement.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm back from London (I think I was zapped on the A41  )
and Coppice has been emailed to Paul.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bad news about the Zapper this morning Ian 

Coppice now added to the post above - hopefully they're all in order


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This might be interesting too - what it actually looks like :wink: :


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys

Due to the fact that I couldn't make Poole on Friday. it is likely that I will be heading up to Donnington early on Sunday to do both the morning and afternoon sessions. 

This will mean that I wont be needing the Novice Session (purchased for me to take the Mrs out on the circuit).

*Any takers???*

I will leave my contract details with the TTOC shop Sunday morning - contact me if you either want to take the session or I would be willing to take a passenger out (for a small fee :wink: )

Kev


----------

